
EU passes Article 11 and 13 - porsager
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/03/the-eu-votes-on-a-confusing-new-copyright-law-tuesday/
======
porsager
There is still the vote in the European Council on the 9th of April, so it
might still make sense to contact your MEPs or anyone who can pressure the
heads of state in your country.

For anyone in Denmark, here are contact details for the Danish MEPs:

\- Margrete Auken - +4561625450 - margrete.auken@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/MargreteAuken](https://twitter.com/MargreteAuken)

\- Bendt Bendtsen - bb@bendt.dk -
[https://twitter.com/BendtEU](https://twitter.com/BendtEU)

\- Ole Christensen - +4522200830 - ole.christensen@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/oleeu](https://twitter.com/oleeu)

\- Jørn Dohrmann - +4561623349 - jorn.dohrmann@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/mepdohrmann](https://twitter.com/mepdohrmann)

\- Rina Ronja Kari - +4526701816 - rina@folkebevaegelsen.dk -
[https://twitter.com/rinakari](https://twitter.com/rinakari)

\- Rikke-Louise Karlsson - rikke-louise.karlsson@europarl.europa.eu

\- Jeppe Kofod - +3222837463 - Jeppe.Kofod@ep.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/jeppekofod](https://twitter.com/jeppekofod)

\- Morten Løkkegaard - +4521608001 - morten.lokkegaard@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/loekkegaard_mep](https://twitter.com/loekkegaard_mep)

\- Morten Messerschmidt - +4561624232 - Morten.Messerschmidt@ft.dk -
[https://twitter.com/MrMesserschmidt](https://twitter.com/MrMesserschmidt)

\- Morten Helveg Petersen - mortenhelveg.petersen@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/mortenhelveg](https://twitter.com/mortenhelveg)

\- Jens Rohde - jens.rohde@europarl.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/rohde_jens](https://twitter.com/rohde_jens)

\- Christel Schaldemose - +4540768626 - christel.schaldemose@ep.europa.eu -
[https://twitter.com/schaldemosemep](https://twitter.com/schaldemosemep)

\- Anders Primdahl Vistisen - +4553860080 - anders.vistisen@europarl.europa.eu
- [https://twitter.com/AndersVistisen](https://twitter.com/AndersVistisen)
reply

